# Popcorn Balls



## sylvie (Jan 29, 2008)

I hope this is ok to post, since it's not technically a pastry...I've been trying to find a good popcorn ball recipe like ones I remember having  years ago, with no success. They are either too sticky-the popcorn sticks to your teeth, or too brown (caramelized) if I try cooking the syrup longer. The ones I remember were not caramel corn. Searching online, I've seen recipes w/ the temperature anywhere from 250 ° to 290 °. Most recipes are similar otherwise, except some have vinegar, which I haven't tried adding. What is the function of the vinegar?  Using marshmallow or any other 'glue' is not an option. My nephews are counting on me to make these for Halloween, so I need to find a reliable recipe.


----------



## sylvie (Jan 29, 2008)

If anyone else wants to make these for Halloween, I did find a good recipe:

 20 cups popped popcorn, (about 1 cup, unpopped)

2 cups sugar

1 cup water

1/2 cup light corn syrup

1 tsp. vinegar

1/2 tsp. salt 1 tsp. vanilla

Pop corn per pkg. directions. Remove any unpopped kernels. Put popcorn in a lge. roasting pan; place in a 250 degree oven. Butter the sides of 2 qt. saucepan. Add the sugar, water, corn syrup, vinegar and salt. Cook to 270 degrees (soft-crack) stage, stirring frequently. Remove from heat; stir in vanilla. Slowly pour mixture over hot popcorn. Stir until syrup is evenly mixed through the popcorn. Shape with buttered hands into 2 1/2 to 3 inch balls. Yield-13-15


----------



## leeniek (Aug 21, 2009)

Sylive, how long do these keep for?   I was thinking it might be nice to hand them out Hallowe'en weekend at work to the kids who come in but I need to know a few more details first.  My thought was to wrap them in saran and then use those nice cellophane bags you can get at the dollar store for presentation. 

If we were to prep them on Friday, would they keep for two days?

I've never made popcorn balls before so any advice would be much appreciated.


----------



## sylvie (Jan 29, 2008)

Hi. These have never lasted long enough for me to find out how long they'd keep! I think they would be fine for 2 days, though. Saran wrap works fine, or you can wrap them in the cellophane that comes on  a roll. Hope you have a wonderful Halloween.


----------



## michaljohn (Oct 15, 2010)

For making popcorn some tips are good to remember like

Pop the popcorn directly before you begin making the balls. Fresh popcorn will result in better-tasting popcorn balls.
Keeping popcorn in oven keeps it warm and easier to work with
Pack the popcorn balls loosely. If they are packed too tightly, they will be difficult to eat.


----------

